# My Sunday Afternoon



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

So my Sunday afternoon consisted of doing all my water changes, and then relaxing with my kitty, and checking out bettafish.com...:roll::lol:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Aawww..... your kitty is soooo cute! Is that a macbook!? Macs rule! 

My sunday consisted of playing with my dog, calling my cousins, and then cleaning off my bed, because my dog puked on it. D: Yuck.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks, she's my little baby, she is actually watching my sorority tank right now. I think she likes the bettas just as much as I do!
And no, it's not a macbook. I'm a broke college student, so there's no way I could afford one of those lol.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Your cat is so cute! I cleaned half of my tanks this morning and I'll do the other half tomorrow.lol I'm a broke college student too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My sunday consisted of church, lunch and play practice. And a nap, too! lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh and we picked out our Christmas tree this morning too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Have you decorated it yet?


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

We put up all our christmas decorations today, and Gabby has taken to chewing on all of them, such a naughty girl. 
Looks like I'm gonna be borrowing some bitter apple spray from work:roll::lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My cat used to eat tinsle and throw it up.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I put up our Christmas tree on Friday all by myself. My dog loves to sleep under it. Plus, he found out what candy canes are and that he liked them when he started picking them off the tree. I thought there were some missing when I looked at it...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! That ornery dog!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol no we haven't decorated it yet. This is my puppies first christmas so it's going to be interesting to see how he acts. One of my dogs LOVES to sleep under it, it's so cute!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

We all yell at my cat when she goes near the christmas tree, so my dog has actually taken to "guarding" it from her. He lays right next to it, and will get up in her face when she gets too close. He acts like a little policeman when it comes to her. He'll chase her away from the table when she starts meowing and begging, lol.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol that's too funny!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

lol! My cat likes to hide under the tree, and when someone walks past, she'll launch herself at your feet, trip you, then run back under the tree. Little stinker.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL Codered!!! That is tooooo funny!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Funny now, but at 7 AM on Christmas morning... lol xDD


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

What was that?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

dh5daaaccfdd said:


> What was that?


What was what?


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

yeah....:roll:


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

apparently u were watching football too lol

my sunday was spent with my baby and i had my 7 year old nephew over for the weekend, we spent the afternoon painting......


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes I was watching football, lol. I was watching the poor Bears get abused by the Vikings :-roll:


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ya i saw that in the background


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

my sunday was waking up with a sore throat, church, reading pride & prejudice, visiting, watching the game, talking on the phone, feeding the horses, and now I'm getting ready to feed the fish.

Last night when I fed them, I quick lifted Noel's cover off so she wouldn't jump at my finger, and she launched herself after I lifted the cover, about an inch and a half out of the water and hit the rim of her tank. Tonight will be interesting.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You need a door on that lid that you can put the food through. lol


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

lol. There is a place I can stick my finger through, but I hate it when they jump at my fingers, it startles me. So quick dip in and out with a pellet, and Noel literally attacks her food. Tonight was not a circus, I distracted her with my other finger while I lifted the cover off.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats a good idea to distract her.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Elaina said:


> Yes I was watching football, lol. I was watching the poor Bears get abused by the Vikings :-roll:


 I have given up on the Bears, no hope for them now...


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Ugh god I know. I stopped watching before halftime...Cutler...ugh.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I know, 20 interceptions. That was probably the best time to stop, btw, the second half they only netted 2 yards. D:


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Today I gave my cat a bath. It wasn't pretty. (She peed on me....) My mom is sick so I had to get a lot of stuff done. Now I have to do that homework I've been putting off all week. Not looking forward to that...


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Why did you have to give your cat a bath?


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

Maybe it's a white cat. Our white one gets dirty-looking.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have to give my cat a bath everynow and then to because he thinks he is a dog and does not groom his self. LOL My Sunday was spent working first setting up a 10 gallon tank I got on Friday at the Petsmart sale, then I worked at my part time job from 11 am to 6 pm then I went to a friends birthday party then at about 10:00 went home to bed. LOL So much excitement I could not handle it. LOL


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Elaina, I think I have mentioned this 100 times now, but your cat is SO freaking cute!

Smokey always pees under our tree, especially because normally by Christmas it snows so much we can't let him out, and he gets upset. We never put presents under our tree because of it...:lol:


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

lol jupiter! the joys of having a cat lol


----------

